# Wisdom from Fu Sheng Yuan(son of Fu Zhong Wen)



## bigfootsquatch (May 30, 2007)

My form has never changed; the form I did 10 years ago is the same form I now do. I have a very strong form and this is because I trained hard when I was young. I have had students telling me of other teacher teaching one way this week and different the next. I can tell if people are doing the form correctly or not, I understand if you are following the principles of Tai Chi. I have been teaching Tai Chi for a long time. Its important to want Kung Fu.  Very important.  
-------
Compared to:
"When asked why the form keeps changing yang jun replied that it is for humility and also that the form is not important...only taiji is important"
-----------

Thoughts? I agree with Fu Sheng Yuan. =)


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 30, 2007)

bigfootsquatch said:


> My form has never changed; the form I did 10 years ago is the same form I now do. I have a very strong form and this is because I trained hard when I was young. I have had students telling me of other teacher teaching one way this week and different the next. I can tell if people are doing the form correctly or not, I understand if you are following the principles of Tai Chi. I have been teaching Tai Chi for a long time. It&#8217;s important to want Kung Fu. Very important.



Fu Zhongwen was very good



bigfootsquatch said:


> I have had students telling me of other teacher teaching one way this week and different the next. I can tell if people are doing the form correctly or not, I understand if you are following the principles of Tai Chi.



I have heard this before (or something very similar) and I mean heard not read, my Sifu has said something very similar to this.



bigfootsquatch said:


> Compared to:
> "When asked why the form keeps changing yang jun replied that it is for humility and also that the form is not important...only taiji is important"
> -----------
> 
> Thoughts? I agree with Fu Sheng Yuan. =)



As I said before, that is unless you run around the room flapping your arms making crane noises saying your doing taiji white crane spreads its wings 

My Sifu has said that the form that a student does will not be exactly like that of his teacher for multiple reasons. But it needs to adhere to certain principals in order to be called good taiji or to be called taiji at all.


----------



## dmax999 (May 30, 2007)

bigfootsquatch said:


> My form has never changed; the form I did 10 years ago is the same form I now do. I have a very strong form and this is because I trained hard when I was young. I have had students telling me of other teacher teaching one way this week and different the next. I can tell if people are doing the form correctly or not, I understand if you are following the principles of Tai Chi. I have been teaching Tai Chi for a long time. Its important to want Kung Fu. Very important.


 
Well I can definitly say over 10 years my version of the form has changed a lot! I started with "bad" teachers that just were not right for me. As I learn more I change what I do.

A few years ago I competed in a tournament and was baffeled at how it could be judged. Everyone seemed about the same to me and I couldn't possibly distinguish good Tai Chi from bad then. 

I watched another tournament a short while ago, did not compete, and it was very obvious who was good and who was bad. I was shocked I could tell that easily. So I believe that obviously as you learn more your form will change over time.

However, the Yang family changing their form is a different story. I would think they should be the top experts and really shouldn't be "learning" new stuff and changing because of it. Then again thats how we have Yang style now, a bunch of these changes from Chen style. I never believe anyone got it perfect in the past and people can always come along and make it better.


----------

